# Jetzt mal im Klartext. XML speichern



## Arki (7. Dez 2006)

Hallo,
also ich hab jetzt schon ein bisschen hier im Forum gesucht und auch über Google, aber scheinbar bin ich zu dumm, um herauszufinden wie man generell XML speichert. Ich benutze kein JDOM noch sonst was, sondern die "reine" Java XML API.
In einem Buch habe ich mal folgenden Ansatz gesehen, der mir noch am plausibelsten erscheint.


```
(org.apache.crimson.tree.XmlDocument)document).write(...);    //document ist vom Typ Document (aus der XML API)
```

D.h. ich mache einen Upcast zu einem konkreten XML-DOM "Provider". Allerdings kann ich das ja nicht einfach so machen, sondern ich muss ja auch wissen ob wie hier z.B. crimson wirklich vorhanden ist. Wie kann ich das herausfinden ?
Oder reicht es, wenn ich mir das JAR von crimson (gibt es das überhaupt?) herunterlade, und dann zu meinem Build-Path hinzufüge ? (Und dann natürlich auch weitergebe, wenn ich das Programm verteile)

Fragen über Fragen....
[/code]


----------



## hupfdule (7. Dez 2006)

Hier wird auf XmlDocument gecastet, weil die Methode write(...) sicherlich nur dort vorhanden ist. Das funktioniert also nur mit dieser Implementierung. Wenn du nicht sicherstellen kannst, dass diese verwendet wird, kannst du auch die Methode write(...) nicht verwenden.

In dem Fall, generier das XML per Hand.


----------



## Guest (7. Dez 2006)

D.h. also es gibt in der Java-API von Haus aus keine Möglichkeit ein DOM-Dokument zu persistieren ? Das find ich aber ziemlich schwach... Naja aber daraus folgere ich, dass ich dann eben z.B. so eine Implementierung von crimson verwenden kann


----------

